# Surfex hd dilution rates and uses



## PIIMP

Hi everybody I purchased some goodys below for various tasks including wheel arches and interior seats and carpets etc is surfex hd ok for leather aswel ?










Need to know how much to put in bottles for different tasks

Any other uses is great, can I clean calipers etc before I paint also
Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

from polishedbliss site

'' Bilt Hamber surfex-HD is a highly concentrated multi-purpose cleaner, and should almost always be diluted to an appropriate strength before use. For general exterior cleaning duties (i.e. routine deep cleaning of trims, tyres and shuts) it should be diluted 10:1 (waterroduct), while for more intensive degreasing duties (i.e. periodic deep cleaning of arches, engine bay and undercarriage) it should be diluted 5:1 (waterroduct). In extreme cases (e.g. oil spills, engine rebuilds, etc) it may be used neat, although care should be exercised and spot-testing performed. In all cases, an appropriately diluted solution should be sprayed directly on to the surfaces to be cleaned (which must be cool) and then agitated thoroughly with suitable detailing brushes before being rinsed off. Never allow Bilt Hamber surfex-HD to dry out fully before it is rinsed off, otherwise permanent staining may occur. ''


----------



## steelghost

I tend to keep 10% and 25% dilutions on hand. For leather I would start at 1% and work up, Surfex is strong stuff


----------



## cheekymonkey

may be of some help mate

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=376044


----------



## PIIMP

So for interior carpets and seat say 10% so 1 part surfex 9 parts water and around 25% for arches and calipers etc and engine bay, my seats are fabricated leather on edges so will try not to get on the leather, more for the carpets etc 

Thanks very much everyone

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PIIMP

I have a couple of sonax bottles that hold 550ml so what you think do one at ten percent and one 25 percent bottle ? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PIIMP

Also want to clean the brown carpet at home what dilution you think ? 5 percent instead of 10

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

I've used 10% to clean domestic carpets but I think 5% would do the trick


----------



## PIIMP

Quick question here I am about to clean my interior carpets and seats with the 10 percent dilution do I just spar on then clean with in brush or are you supposed to ring with clean water after as don't want seats soaking

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

I cleaned my seats' upholstery by spraying _sparingly_ with a 10% solution, so they're just past damp. Then I agitate using a suitable brush. After that I rub firmly using a short / loop pile microfibre towel that's been soaked in warm water then wrung out _hard_.

This has the effect of pulling the soil and detergent out of the fabric, leaving it damp. The muck ends up in the MF towel of course so this needs rinsing and re-wringing regularly. Once clean I rub down with an old drying towel (used to be used on the paint until it's performance in that role was superseded!) to get as much of the water out as possible.

In the summer, seats cleaned this way will dry out pretty quickly. In the winter - well, it takes a bit longer. Using the A/C (with the heater up!) helps, if needed.

I've never done a full wet clean of the carpets in the car, just spot cleaned using the method outlined above. It works pretty well on the mats but last year I waited until spring to clean them thoroughly, there didn't seem much point in getting them spotless just as winter closes in on us. In early April the mats dried out overnight hung up in my garage over night.


----------



## Sport Driver

Could I use it as "prewash". To get bugs and similar dirt off? What dilution would you recommend, I always hose the car down before spraying anything on it. Up until now I used Britemax Grimeout.

Poslano z mojega XT1650 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## djberney

It can be used as a prewash. Search for the Auto Express award winner thread from recent weeks where it won the snowfoam category.


----------



## Sport Driver

Great, I will mix it between 5 and 10% and see how it goes.

Poslano z mojega XT1650 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

djberney said:


> It can be used as a prewash. Search for the Auto Express award winner thread from recent weeks where it won the snowfoam category.


that sums up auto express perfectly, :wall::wall:


----------



## cheekymonkey

Sport Driver said:


> Could I use it as "prewash". To get bugs and similar dirt off? What dilution would you recommend, I always hose the car down before spraying anything on it. Up until now I used Britemax Grimeout.
> 
> Poslano z mojega XT1650 z uporabo Tapatalk


if you want a pre wash, get bh auto foam thats what it is designed for. surfex is a degreaser and not as good as AF as a pre wash


----------



## Brian1612

cheekymonkey said:


> if you want a pre wash, get bh auto foam thats what it is designed for. surfex is a degreaser and not as good as AF as a pre wash


It does work as a pre wash though. Little difference in performance of them when used at the same dilution. Love a surfex/bh prewash mix for a decon wash myself. Used together they strip the car almost clear of muck.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

Brian1612 said:


> It does work as a pre wash though. Little difference in performance of them when used at the same dilution. Love a surfex/bh prewash mix for a decon wash myself. Used together they strip the car almost clear of muck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


never said it didnt work, said AF was designed as a pre wash. Af is better as a pre wash even bilt hamber will tell you that.


----------



## Brian1612

cheekymonkey said:


> never said it didnt work, said AF was designed as a pre wash. Af is better as a pre wash even bilt hamber will tell you that.


Both do a very similar job I have found but AF is slightly better for general dirt. For certain types of road film though surfex works better hence mixing both together is prewash heaven 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

Brian1612 said:


> Both do a very similar job I have found but AF is slightly better for general dirt. For certain types of road film though surfex works better hence mixing both together is prewash heaven
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


if you could only use one as a pre wash which one would it be?


----------



## Sid

Brian1612 said:


> Both do a very similar job I have found but AF is slightly better for general dirt. For certain types of road film though surfex works better hence mixing both together is prewash heaven


Would you do 5% dilution of each?
Can this be used in a regular spray bottle, or pressure sprayer (without the jetwash being used) ?


----------



## Brian1612

Sid said:


> Would you do 5% dilution of each?
> 
> Can this be used in a regular spray bottle, or pressure sprayer (without the jetwash being used) ?


I wouldn't go as strong as that personally. I've used both at 2% each for a total of 4% PIR & the results have been excellent.

@cheeky monkey bit late but agreed I would say AF is the better cleaner for general road grime.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I used it to clean the extractor on my cooker the other day and it did a brilliant job of getting the sticky grease off.

The dilution would be around 5% or 6%.


----------

